# Compatibilité d'un disque SSD



## Lorad A. (8 Janvier 2011)

Hello !

J'aimerais passer mon disque SSD (un *STT FTM64GX25H*) de mon MBP 15" (2008) dans un 13" de 2010.

Comment connaître les compatibilités ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## anneee (12 Janvier 2011)

Le 15", c'est un unibody?


----------



## Lorad A. (12 Janvier 2011)

non 2124221


----------



## anneee (12 Janvier 2011)

Lorad A. a dit:


> non 2124221



???? Tu parles en code là ????


----------



## gillyns (13 Janvier 2011)

Evidement que c'est compatible ! TOUT les MacBook/MacBook Pro ont un disque dur au format 2,5" donc tout les SSD sont compatibles (sauf les DIMM SSD qui se branchent sur un port RAM dans une tour).
Quand tu effectue le changement de disque, assure-toi de posséder le disque d'installation fourni avec le MacBook pour installer Mac OS X dessus, tu pourra ensuite remettre les données de ton disque dur sur le SSD simplement en branchant le DD en USB par exemple.


----------



## anneee (13 Janvier 2011)

gillyns a dit:


> Evidement que c'est compatible ! TOUT les MacBook/MacBook Pro ont un disque dur au format 2,5" donc tout les SSD sont compatibles (sauf les DIMM SSD qui se branchent sur un port RAM dans une tour).
> Quand tu effectue le changement de disque, assure-toi de posséder le disque d'installation fourni avec le MacBook pour installer Mac OS X dessus, tu pourra ensuite remettre les données de ton disque dur sur le SSD simplement en branchant le DD en USB par exemple.



Es-tu sur de la compatibilité sur tous les Macbook, notamment sur les premiers modèles avant unibody?


----------



## Genuis (14 Janvier 2011)

Si sa peut te rassurer, mon Macbook Unibody 13" (Sept 2008) fait tourner un OCZ Vertex 2 120Go niquel, et sans aucune manipulation spécifique à faire, tu le branche tu met ton CD de Mac OSX et déguste la puissance


----------



## Lorad A. (14 Janvier 2011)

anneee a dit:


> ???? Tu parles en code là ????


Ma réponse était trop courte.



gillyns a dit:


> Evidement que c'est compatible ! TOUT les MacBook/MacBook Pro ont un disque dur au format 2,5" donc tout les SSD sont compatibles (sauf les DIMM SSD qui se branchent sur un port RAM dans une tour).
> Quand tu effectue le changement de disque, assure-toi de posséder le disque d'installation fourni avec le MacBook pour installer Mac OS X dessus, tu pourra ensuite remettre les données de ton disque dur sur le SSD simplement en branchant le DD en USB par exemple.


Alors pourquoi sur Macway.fr, il y a un menu déroulant pour les dif compatibilité des disques SSD ?







Un tel schéma serait-il alors possible ? : mettre le SSD du 15" avec mes données dans le 13" puis reboot avec mes données et SL prêt à être utilisés ? plug and play quoi ?


----------



## anneee (14 Janvier 2011)

Lorad A. a dit:


> Ma réponse était trop courte.
> 
> 
> Alors pourquoi sur Macway.fr, il y a un menu déroulant pour les dif compatibilité des disques SSD ?



c'est pour cette raison que je posais la question...


----------



## gillyns (14 Janvier 2011)

Lorad A. a dit:


> Un tel schéma serait-il alors possible ? : mettre le SSD du 15" avec mes données dans le 13" puis reboot avec mes données et SL prêt à être utilisés ? plug and play quoi ?



Niveau matériel TOUT les MacBook ont un disque dur 2,5 (sauf le 1er MacBook Air qui en a un 1,7" il me semble, et le 2e qui a des barettes SSD). En fait c'est aussi valable pour tout les PC portables.
La raison est simple : les standards sont 2,5" et 3,5" : le 3,5" est trop gros et prend trop d'énergie, donc pour un ordinateur portable le 2,5" est la seule solution.
On peu discuter du 1er MacBook Air qui a un disque dur plus petit, mais c'est le seul : il a été conçu pour être fin mais les coûts de production d'un disque dur hors norme est trop élevé pour être utilisés dans tout les ordinateurs portables.

Sur la question du Plug & Play, je ne suis pas sur parce que Mac OS X qui a été installé sur un MacBook 15" (par exemple) et qui est ensuite transposé sur un autre MacBook risque de ne pas être compatible avec tout les composants (ce n'est pas exactement la même configuration : on change de carte mère, Mac OS X risque de ne pas aimer par protection contre les hackintosh).


----------



## Lorad A. (15 Janvier 2011)

Ok merci de ton aide. Je pensais qu'il y avait d'autres paramètres que la taille qui rentraient en compte.


----------



## Genuis (16 Janvier 2011)

Il y a bien une question de taille, même si tu à peux de chance d'avoir des soucis.
En effet la taille standard est de 9,5mm (en épaisseur je crois). Il arrive cependant que certains HDD 2,5 pouces face 12,5mm, mais c'est trés rare.

Bref dans ton cas de figure, tu peux te rassurer, tout les SSD sont de taille standard (donc 9,5mm). Je pense que le 12,5mm était surtout présent sur les disque plateaux de très haute capacité. Mais je crois pas qu'il en fabrique encore, maintenant même pour les gros disque dur ils arrivent à les faire tenir en 9,5mm, comme exemple le dernier WD 750Go en 7200t/m il est de taille standard malgré sa vitesse de rotation et sa capacité.

Bref, concernant les SSD tu n'a pas à t'inquiéter de l'épaisseur, et même sur les disque traditionnel, tu tombera très rarement sur se genre de disque.


----------

